# -GMO Dedication Thread-



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

To the man, the myth, the legend. Always keeping us idiots safe from improper usage.



When God said "let there be light" GMO said "hold on, I'm practicing my back lat spread"


----------



## GMO (Feb 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> When God said "let there be light" GMO said "hold on, I'm practicing my back lat spread"






Thanks...I needed that bro!


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 13, 2012)

Gmo, we are here for you brother. If you need anything, just ask.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO is one of the best people here for damn sure. I'm here Bro if you need, you've always helped me out in the past, time to return the favor.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO once urinated in a semi-truck's gas tank as a joke....


....that truck is now known as Optimus Prime.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

Bloody Mary is afraid to say "GMO" three times.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO once gave a box of his old watches to a group of kids. These kids are now known as the Power Rangers.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 13, 2012)

Ive always appreciated how GMO sets users straight with patience and safe practice with great knowledge to always help out.


----------



## ArmyofOne (Feb 13, 2012)

lol, true story bro! i havent started my first cycle yet but i have read ALOT of thread and GMO really post's good knowledge! thanks man!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

x2 on both posts.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Feb 13, 2012)

Damn! Everyone I want to rep I need to spread it around first.. GMO, bigbenj, Anabolic, lol.

And I am in on whats sure to be thread of the year.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

They once created a GMO brand of toilet paper, problem was, it wouldn't take shit from anybody.


----------



## yerg (Feb 13, 2012)

Ive read many of GMOs posts and they have always been good... Respect
not sure why this threads up, but i too appreciate GMOs time on the boards..


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

There used to be a street named "GMO", it was closed because no one crosses GMO and lives to tell about it.


----------



## yerg (Feb 13, 2012)

WTF??? benji your a fuckin riot! and a dick..lmao


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO actually died 20 years ago, death just hasn't built up the courage to tell him.


GMO has a grizzly bear carpet in his living room, the bear isn't actually dead, it's just afraid to move.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO is the reason why Waldo is hiding.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 13, 2012)

Ben your too much bro.....on a serious note though. Much love (heavy amounts of homo) go out to GMO. The guy didntnt know me from a hole in the wall and has helped me more than you all know. He has really taken me under his wing and shown me the way to use AAS safely and properly. It is guys like this that make this site so great. I truely hope his wife comes to her senses and realizes what a great guy he is (even if he does use AAS). My prayers go out to him and his children in hopes that this all blows over.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

Everybody loves GMO! He's like your uncle who sits you down and puts his boot up your ass, to keep you in line.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

Without people like GMO, Heavy, and OSL, a lot of us would be small and weak, with man boobs.


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 13, 2012)

Chuck Norris checks under his bed at night for GMO


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 13, 2012)

Always great advice mad respect for GMO keep your head up bro


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 13, 2012)

This was captured in GMO's bedroom this morning....LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

That is one badass device. GMO approved.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 13, 2012)

djlance said:


> This was captured in GMO's bedroom this morning....LIKE A BOSS!





Where the hell do I get one of those?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, looks like someone found a picture of GMO when he was a munchkin....


----------



## GMO (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone of you in this thread.  Words cannot express the gratitude you all have from me.

@bigben - dude you had me LOL at my desk...thanks brother.

I tried to rep all of you guys, but it said I have "given out too much reputation in 24 hours".  What the fuck is that, Prince?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO will never have a heart attack. His heart isn't nearly foolish enough to try and attack him.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO can set fire to ants with a magnifying glass.....at night.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO and Superman once fought each other on a bet. Loser had to wear his underwear on the outside of his pants.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO can kill your imaginary friends.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

When GMO was in middle school, his English teacher assigned an essay: "What is courage?" GMO received an A+ for turning in a blank page with only his name at the top


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO is the only person that can punch a cyclops between the eye.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

When GMO gives you the finger, he's telling you how many seconds you have left to live


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO's dog is trained to pick up his own poop because GMO will not take shit from anyone.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

The only time GMO was wrong was when he thought he had made a mistake.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 13, 2012)

You're fucking killing me Ben.

GMO is so bad ass that he would drink a gallon of gasoline just to piss on the camp fire.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

lol


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO is so scary, he once made a man go into hiding for three days. On the third day, that man ran home to his daddy.

That man is now known as Jesus.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Feb 13, 2012)

Benj, too funny man!! GMO best of luck with everything

..

Freddy's afraid to sleep at night because GMO haunts his dreams


----------



## swollen (Feb 13, 2012)

Alright, I guess it's time for me to show my graditude..even tho deep down I feel I shouldve made this thread along time ago!

I feel like this nigga has done tooo much for me & after reading some of the post I'm not the only one, just feels like he's helped me the most, lol! He's taught me so many different things, showed me ways to do stuff, and has even gave me gear, that's right! GAVE. GMO, ur a special kinda of brah, one that u don't run into very offen, & I concider myself very lucky to call you friend. Good luck with what you do...


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

Gave you gear?

I didn't get jack shit for this thread! I take it all back!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO is who the Ghost Busters call


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 13, 2012)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Great Wall of China was originally created to keep GMO out. It failed misserably.[/FONT]*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 13, 2012)

Rudolph has a red nose because he got lippy and GMO roundhouse kicked him across the face


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO is what Willis was talking about


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 13, 2012)

If GMO is late, time better slow the fuck down.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO can touch MC Hammer


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 13, 2012)

There is no such thing as tornados. GMO just hates trailer parks.


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 13, 2012)

He bowls overhand...

His blood smells like cologne...

His words carry weight that would break a less interesting man's jaw...

His charm is so contagious, vaccines have been created for it...

He is the only man to ever ace a Rorschach test...

Alien abductors ask him to probe them...

His reputation is expanding faster than the universe...

He wouldn't be afraid to show his feminine side, if he had one...

At museums he's allowed to touch the art....

He is, GMO


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 13, 2012)

Hell I was waiting for Whitney Houston to get thrown in the mix. 

Ben, your slipping son


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

I love this thread now!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> GMO is who the Ghost Busters call





bigbenj said:


> GMO is so scary, he once made a man go into hiding for three days. On the third day, that man ran home to his daddy.
> 
> That man is now known as Jesus.





bigbenj said:


> To the man, the myth, the legend. Always keeping us idiots safe from improper usage.
> 
> 
> 
> When God said "let there be light" GMO said "hold on, I'm practicing my back lat spread"


I came up with these three myself. I'm proud.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 13, 2012)

Like the others have said, let me know if you need anything bro....always help a brother like you out, ain't to many with a heart like yours.



/V


----------



## vannesb (Feb 14, 2012)

GMO is the man and have a lot of respect for him and his advise as always is sound!!


----------



## squigader (Feb 14, 2012)

GMO is an asset to this forum.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 14, 2012)

Exceptionally funny thread, and GMO is in fact "the man". Good luck to you in your struggles.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Feb 14, 2012)

GMO is solid. I've learned alot from him. I know he'll come out on top of whatever obstacle dares to cross his path.


----------



## GMO (Feb 14, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> GMO and Superman once fought each other on a bet. Loser had to wear his underwear on the outside of his pants.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Gotta get in this one. GMO is THE man. He's helped me with too many things to count. Definitely a mentor to me.


----------



## hypno (Feb 15, 2012)

Why is there no :standupandsalute: smiley? It would fit here nicely.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 15, 2012)

GMO is one the most solid guys I know, and if he doesnt already know it, he is greatly appreciated on this board, his time, and knowledge he puts into every answer is priceless. 

Your the man brother.

And to add to the BigBen Quotes.

*GMO was once abducted by aliens.... They asked him to probe them!*


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

Haha, getting in on the action. I like it!


----------



## bundle (Feb 15, 2012)

been reading, I've gotten good info from GMO

When GMO goes to rome , they do as he does


----------



## suprfast (Feb 19, 2012)

Found GMO's dog


----------



## banker23 (Feb 20, 2012)

Has any one heard from GMO? How are things going for him? 5150 maybe has heard something?


----------



## rage racing (Feb 20, 2012)

banker23 said:


> Has any one heard from GMO? How are things going for him? 5150 maybe has heard something?


I have not been able to get into contact with GMO via phone or email in almost a week. I hope he is ok.....


----------



## banker23 (Feb 20, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I have not been able to get into contact with GMO via phone or email in almost a week. I hope he is ok.....


 
My guess is that he is 100% focused on his family right now and nothing else matters... and that is my hope as well. I pray that his effort is recognized and reciprocated.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 20, 2012)

Haven't heard from him, worried but know he is doing what he needs to do for himself and family


----------



## Evil Eagle (Feb 20, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I have not been able to get into contact with GMO via phone or email in almost a week. I hope he is ok.....



Hate to hear that. I hope he's getting this ironed out, and I'm worried about him.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 20, 2012)

banker23 said:


> My guess is that he is 100% focused on his family right now and nothing else matters... and that is my hope as well. I pray that his effort is recognized and reciprocated.



I agree 100%


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't been able to get in contact with him either. Normally talk all the time. Hope he's okay.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 20, 2012)

Heard from him on Friday, should here from him again today.  He's having some sleeping issues....hope he's doing OK.



/V


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Victor, been worried.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 20, 2012)

Keep your head up GMO.  Nothing beats family but know you have a lot of friends here for you.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 20, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Heard from him on Friday, should here from him again today.  He's having some sleeping issues....hope he's doing OK.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Thanks for the update.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 24, 2012)

Still have not heard from him......hope he's doing ok.




/V


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Nothing here.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nothing here either.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 24, 2012)

Me either......


----------



## BigBird (Feb 24, 2012)

Tried calling him again last night - # disconnected.  Haven't gotten a response via email either.  He last called me Friday night a week ago.  I left him a voicemail next day and # since been disconnected.

*When GMO does pushups, he doesn't push his body off the ground, he pushes the Earth away from his body.*


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 24, 2012)

I hope he is ok.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 24, 2012)

BigBird said:


> Tried calling him again last night - # disconnected.  Haven't gotten a response via email either.  He last called me Friday night a week ago.  I left him a voicemail next day and # since been disconnected.
> 
> *When GMO does pushups, he doesn't push his body off the ground, he pushes the Earth away from his body.*




Same, day before his line was disconnected, he called me 5 times, But I couldn't get with him, and now he is gone, I feel terrible right now.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 24, 2012)

I really hope he is just working on his relationship with his wife and spending time with his kids.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 24, 2012)

=(


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah....hopefully the man is just taking care of shit and doesn't have the time right now to be bothered with the boards.  If anyone does reach him, post up so we know he's ok.  Cell phone is not a good sign though...sadly.



/V


----------



## rage racing (Feb 24, 2012)

BigBird said:


> Tried calling him again last night - # disconnected. Haven't gotten a response via email either. He last called me Friday night a week ago. I left him a voicemail next day and # since been disconnected.
> 
> *When GMO does pushups, he doesn't push his body off the ground, he pushes the Earth away from his body.*


 
I dont like the sound of this at all. I just wish he would contact someone to let us all know he is OK. Its been a week since I have had any contact with him..


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is what I know about GMO, he is one strong man. He is in all likelihood working on what matters most, his family. I know we all are worried about him, I know I am. And in due time, he will be back. But for now, for whatever reason, he has cut off contact and that is what is best for him.

I know one thing for sure, when he comes back, it will be a good day. Keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ordawg1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Here is what I know about GMO, he is one strong man. He is in all likelihood working on what matters most, his family. I know we all are worried about him, I know I am. And in due time, he will be back. But for now, for whatever reason, he has cut off contact and that is what is best for him.
> 
> I know one thing for sure, when he comes back, it will be a good day. Keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers.


 
Very well said. He is in our prayers-one great guy-Thanks-OD


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 25, 2012)

Im too new to know GMO but he must be one hell of a man to get that outpouring of respect. great thread


----------



## GMO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Hey brothers!*

I have been out of touch due to a hospitalization for depression due to the loss of my family.  The doctor just loved my bloodwork and I had to come clean with him or he was going to keep me even longer.  The loss of a family is the hardest thing I have ever had to deal with.

Thank you bros, for all of the love and support...

I'll be back in full swing on Monday.

I truly missed all of you when I was locked in that stupid ass hospital, but it did help me come to terms with the life I now have to live.

If you sent me a PM and it was important, please resend...my box was full and there is NO WAY I can get to them all.

Just know bros, I am good and looking forward to getting underneath some heavy iron later today.

Take care bros...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome back GMO. Depression is no joke. We are all here for you boss.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 25, 2012)

GMO said:


> I have been out of touch due to a hospitalization for depression due to the loss of my family. The doctor just loved my bloodwork and I had to come clean with him or he was going to keep me even longer. The loss of a family is the hardest thing I have ever had to deal with.
> 
> Thank you bros, for all of the love and support...
> 
> ...


 
Welcome home brother. You had us all worried my man. Sorry to hear that you had to go through that but am glad to have you back. If ya need anything.


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 25, 2012)

GMO said:


> I have been out of touch due to a hospitalization for depression due to the loss of my family.  The doctor just loved my bloodwork and I had to come clean with him or he was going to keep me even longer.  The loss of a family is the hardest thing I have ever had to deal with.
> 
> Thank you bros, for all of the love and support...
> 
> ...



It's good to hear from you bro. And I'm truly sorry you have to go through this. You have a big support group, and I know you will make it through this.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad you're ok Bro, I'll email you later. You take care of yourself as best as you can. We've all got your back.


----------



## banker23 (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad to see you back GMO. I almost lost my family a couple years ago over my own infidelities so I've been there. I'll keep you, your wife, and your kids in my prayers.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Im too new to know GMO but he must be one hell of a man to get that outpouring of respect. great thread



He is.   I haven't had a ton of e counters with him, but every post he makes is about protecting people from themselves, and supporting this community.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad your alright brother... nice to have you back!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 25, 2012)

GMO said:


> I have been out of touch due to a hospitalization for depression due to the loss of my family.  The doctor just loved my bloodwork and I had to come clean with him or he was going to keep me even longer.  The loss of a family is the hardest thing I have ever had to deal with.
> 
> Thank you bros, for all of the love and support...
> 
> ...



Good to hear from you brother, we were all very worried about you! I cant tell you what a relief it is to hear from you!!

Give me a call when you can brother 

Welcome back!


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 25, 2012)

Good to see you back GMO!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Feb 25, 2012)

Did anyone else notice GMO on the cover of FLEX??


----------



## BigBird (Feb 27, 2012)

GMO will be A-OK.  He's got a good outlook on life.  He'll come through on the other side a better stronger man.  One day at a time brother.  Good talk over the weekend.


----------



## GMO (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the love bros.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 27, 2012)

and none of us said No Homo


----------



## Robalo (Feb 27, 2012)

*Respect*

I was trying to find words that could make you feel better but in this situation i just can't find what to say. Just give it time, time cures it all.

You have my respect, brother.


----------



## squigader (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome back GMO. You're an upstanding guy, and losing family is always tough. I offer my condolences, sir, and hope you're feeling better know than you were a few weeks ago.


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

hope things are getting better for you, I feel for you bro, same thing happened to me and my world crashed for a minute but she came back with my kid and excepts what i do now as long as I don't hide it, I hope theres a happy ending to this for you bud keep your head up.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 27, 2012)

It's been over a month since I've heard from GMO.  I hope to God he's doing OK.  I have not seen nor heard from him.  Please, if you know anything about how he's doing, kindly PM me or post up as he has many of us concerned.  Thanks!!




/V


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 27, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> It's been over a month since I've heard from GMO.  I hope to God he's doing OK.  I have not seen nor heard from him.  Please, if you know anything about how he's doing, kindly PM me or post up as he has many of us concerned.  Thanks!!
> 
> /V



I would like to know as well. I really hope he's doing ok.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nothing here either.


----------



## vannesb (Mar 27, 2012)

No word either last I heard he had some VERY DIFFICULT times from the break up.  I am sure that is what he is dealing with.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn.. hopefully he's just working on his personal life, and doing well. Definately can feel a void on this board in his absence.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 27, 2012)

Truth! Hope he is doing well.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 27, 2012)

I was actually just thinking about GMO the other day.  I would also like to know if anybody knows how he is doing.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 27, 2012)

wow.. i've never even come close to being able to remotely comprehend what he is going through


gmo i know we butted heads from time to time, but i hope you're doing alright.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 27, 2012)

Phone doesn't work, and emails don't get replies....




/V


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 28, 2012)

GMO you have always been there for me.  If you need anything don't hesistate.   We all care about you brother.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice to have u back here bro.


----------



## hypno (Mar 28, 2012)

GMO you are still in my prayers. Lord willing you are working on yourself. Thats most important. I hope though that we hear from you soon.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Vic I have the same problem. Phone is off and no email.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 28, 2012)

We pray for GMO and his family every night. When he can, he will be back. Until then, we keep them in our thoughts.


----------



## dansley (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey everyone, sorry I'm so late to post this, but I come with some terrible news. I am a personal friend of GMO, and it kills me to tell you that he took his own life back in March. I know this site meant a lot to him and I truly meant to deliver this news much sooner, but somehow it slipped my mind. 

I found out a few weeks after it had happened from his wife, and it shook me to my core. So please, keep his family, especially his daughters in your prayers.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 24, 2012)

dansley said:


> Hey everyone, sorry I'm so late to post this, but I come with some terrible news. I am a personal friend of GMO, and it kills me to tell you that he took his own life back in March. I know this site meant a lot to him and I truly meant to deliver this news much sooner, but somehow it slipped my mind.
> 
> I found out a few weeks after it had happened from his wife, and it shook me to my core. So please, keep his family, especially his daughters in your prayers.



well fuck.


----------



## dansley (Jun 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> well fuck.



I know man. So fucking terrible.


----------



## girpy (Jun 24, 2012)

dansley said:


> Hey everyone, sorry I'm so late to post this, but I come with some terrible news. I am a personal friend of GMO, and it kills me to tell you that he took his own life back in March. I know this site meant a lot to him and I truly meant to deliver this news much sooner, but somehow it slipped my mind.
> 
> I found out a few weeks after it had happened from his wife, and it shook me to my core. So please, keep his family, especially his daughters in your prayers.




very sorry to hear this, he was a great person from everything I saw


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 24, 2012)

oh man, damn that sucks, I had a bad feeling after what he was going through and then disappeared.  RIP GMO


----------



## Dath (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, Very sad to hear...Dansley  appreciatte you  taking the time to post this.
 GMO always was there for this community in so many ways.


----------



## colochine (Jun 25, 2012)

Rip gmo...


----------



## ordawg1 (Jun 25, 2012)

You are at rest now my young friend-I will miss our converastions-OD


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 25, 2012)

WTF!?!?!?    Man this is sad! GMO was cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 25, 2012)

GMO was one of the best people I met on this or any other forum. My heart is broken I will say a prayer for his wife and girls.

Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 25, 2012)

This sucks for his daughters.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 25, 2012)

Rip gmo


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> GMO was one of the best people I met on this or any other forum. My heart is broken I will say a prayer for his wife and girls.
> 
> Rest in peace my friend.



Don't say a prayer for his wife, she's a fucking bitch. If you remember correctly GMO was cruiseing along good to go until that bitch found his gear and then went off and took his daughters away from him. I blame her for this, I'm saddened to the core over this but I personannly blame her and hope she knows that it was her that drove him to it.


----------



## gamma (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow thats hard to image . I will never understand how one could take their own life. I liked Gmo he was one of my go to guys for questions here on the site ...very sad and disappointing to hear..


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Don't say a prayer for his wife, she's a fucking bitch. If you remember correctly GMO was cruiseing along good to go until that bitch found his gear and then went off and took his daughters away from him. I blame her for this, I'm saddened to the core over this but I personannly blame her and hope she knows that it was her that drove him to it.



With all due respect.......

We only know bits and pieces of one side of the story.  Who knows what really went on behind the scenes.

Nobody knew him for years outside of this board and if they did they might have more information than what was given.

The bad part of it is that his daughters are now left without a father, that is the saddest part.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2012)

XYZ said:


> With all due respect.......
> 
> We only know bits and pieces of one side of the story.  Who knows what really went on behind the scenes.
> 
> ...



I completely understand where you are coming from and maybe I was a little strong in my comment. But that being said, I remember when this went down and I remember how she took the kids which meant everything to him, And then he came on a couple of weeks later single and was struggeling with that fact. She destroyed his life because he wasn't honest about things and when she found out she lost it. I spoke to him a little about chilling out and waiting for things to blow over and maybe he could get his life back to the way it was. Apperently that didn't happen. So I hope she is happy the f-in bitch.  GMO was a good guy. RIP


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I completely understand where you are coming from and maybe I was a little strong in my comment. But that being said, I remember when this went down and I remember how she took the kids which meant everything to him, And then he came on a couple of weeks later single and was struggeling with that fact. She destroyed his life because he wasn't honest about things and when she found out she lost it. I spoke to him a little about chilling out and waiting for things to blow over and maybe he could get his life back to the way it was. Apperently that didn't happen. So I hope she is happy the f-in bitch.  GMO was a good guy. RIP



Well, there were other issues involved, that is fact.  The rest of it, I don't know about and don't want to know about.  Too much drama and there is no reason to bag on someone who has passed, so I'll leave it at that.  

Was he a good guy?  Sure, were other factors involved besides what was posted, yes.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 25, 2012)

Dansley, thank you so much for posting.  All though sad, a lot of us can now ease our minds a bit knowing what has happened.  His daughters will be in my prayers.  Rest in peace brother...


----------



## rage racing (Jun 25, 2012)

I had a feeling this was coming. I would speak to he almost every day by phone or email. He was devistated that his wife took his kids. He would literally cry about it. I am so sorry for his daughters. I will keep his family in my prayers and bang out one extra rep tonight for my boy GMO....


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 25, 2012)

Very sad news. He was a wealth of knowledge. Rip gmo.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 25, 2012)

I feel like I just got hit by a bus!  This is such a terrible, terrible loss.

RIP GMO.


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 25, 2012)

RIP GMO..  He gave me solid advice all the time.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 25, 2012)

I dont get it ? what happened? why did he commit suicide?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 25, 2012)

his daughters may blame their mother for this..


----------



## 258884 (Jun 25, 2012)

Man.  What a loss.  Gents...have to pull some good out of this for GMO 's sake.  Reach out to someone if you need help.   We ALL need help from time to time.  Reach the F out.

GMO---learned alot from him here.  Let's hope this is his lasting lesson.  Frigin A.......


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 25, 2012)

My heart is crushed for those little girls.  There is no point in placing blame on anyone, just remember him for what he was and do something to honor him.


----------



## KUVinny (Jun 25, 2012)

Just awful news! Rip GMO. May your daughters find peace in remembering your love for them.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Well, there were other issues involved, that is fact.  The rest of it, I don't know about and don't want to know about.  Too much drama and there is no reason to bag on someone who has passed, so I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Was he a good guy?  Sure, were other factors involved besides what was posted, yes.



True I only knew GMO's side of the story but when it was playing out I remember I wanted to put a boot to the head of his wife. At the time I thought she was useing the kids as a weapon against him, but again I only know one side of this tale and it certainly had a bad ending


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> True I only knew GMO's side of the story but when it was playing out I remember I wanted to put a boot to the head of his wife. At the time I thought she was useing the kids as a weapon against him, but again I only know one side of this tale and it certainly had a bad ending



Understood.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 25, 2012)

Terrible news.. My heart breaks for his two girls.  RIP GMO


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 25, 2012)

still cant believe it, this guys was a good guy@!


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 25, 2012)

This was my worst fear when he disappeared.  GMO was a great guy from what I knew of him.  We shared a lot of emails and PMs.  When I found out I was having a baby girl GMO told me how special it is to have girls.  GMO absolutely loved his girls more than anything in the world.  It is sad to hear his life came to an end this way.  RIP GMO you will be missed..


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 25, 2012)

so his wife just left him?


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 25, 2012)

what!!! thats some M F'n bullshit. long term solution to a short term problem. no matter how bad shit gets its never bad enough to have you children go to your funeral and grow up never knowing their father.

If anyone ever feels like this is an answer please talk to someone, even post a thread here, you'll be supprised how many reasons you have to live opposed to the one that is bringing you down.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 25, 2012)

I haven't been on this site that long and I don't have a big post count but I remember reading a lot of GMO's in depth knowledge about training, peptides, roids, and whatever else he could help with. I remember helping a fellow brother out...something about HGH, anyway the next day I had a pm in my box! It was GMO. He gave me reps for helping this guy out and said something like "good advice bro" or something close to that. I thought to myself...damn, this guy with all this knowledge pretty much told me good job. I felt really good as a newbie at the time that he said that. I wish it didn't end with the man taking his own life because as others have stated, nothing is worth that ultimate price. I also can't say I haven't been there before because after my brother died I don't know how many times I held a gun to my head and pulled the trigger. I just never put the bullet in. That was almost 20 years ago. I know most guys on this site are not religious and everybody has their own beliefs(not trying to start a religious debate) and that is fine with me but for myself...I believe the reason I never loaded that gun was I thought if I took my own life I would never see my brother again. For whatever reason you need not to "pull the trigger or load the gun" I urge you to think about everything else first...family, friends, wife, kids, brother, sister, God, devil(for the devil worshippers[Withoutrulers LOL]) and then think of yourself last. I guarantee you will find an answer in at least one of those reasons stated above to not die. RIP GMO


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't have the words....I'm shocked.  I....I....can't believe he's gone.  I tried calling him over and over again, figured he just switched numbers because his wife was bitching about him using gear.  This fuckn thing started when his wife found out he was using some gear, and threatened to leave him and take the kids.  Maybe if she...fuck, not even going there.  I really hope this is a mistake and he's still with us.  If not, RIP my brother...wish we would have talked more.




/V


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2012)

Rip gmo


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow. All I can say is that this was my worst nightmare. I called him multiple times after he didn't log on and figured he changed his number. I used to talk to him every day. I really considered him one of my good friends. He helped me so much. Not with just cycles or BS gear talk but with personal issues and helped me when I was depressed about my grandfather passing away. He even opened his home to me if I was ever up his way. That meant a lot to me. He told me a lot about his past and about his earlier days and this still makes no sense. 

I know how much his little girl meant to him and I don't know how he ever made that decision. But this really breaks my heart. I was hoping that one day I would see a text from him pop up on my phone. Or see an email come through in my inbox. I know how much everyone here meant to him and I hope to god that he can read this. I know it would truly make him happy. 

If you can read this bro, your daughter and family are in my prayers. RIP my man.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 25, 2012)

Rip gmo


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 25, 2012)

I remember the outpouring of support when he was going through rough times. I guess it wasn't enough.  GMO didn't seem like the type who would take his own life.  There are alway's ways to fix problem's!  It's a part of life.  RIP brother.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes, the GMO that his friends and family knew was not the person that ended his life.  He obviously lost it and was not himself to be able to do that.  He was mentally ill, if only he realized that it was temporary.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 25, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear this. What a terrific loss for all.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 25, 2012)

We all tried so hard. I feel bad because I wonder if we or I would have made that one call to make him understand that it's not worth it. But I know that you can't live on what if's but it just sucks that we lost a good friend. 

At least he just got done finishing his cut so when he made it to heaven he was jacked, tanned and desirable.


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2012)

I dont want anyone to take this the wrong way but if he truly loved his girls he wouldnt have taken his own life.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 25, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I dont want anyone to take this the wrong way but if he truly loved his girls he wouldnt have taken his own life.



This is true but I went back and read this whole thread, Its sad in retrospect but he said back in febuary that he was in a hospital because of the depression from the fact of losing his girls. Depression is a mofo and hard to control when shit like this goes down.


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> This is true but I went back and read this whole thread, Its sad in retrospect but he said back in febuary that he was in a hospital because of the depression from the fact of losing his girls. Depression is a mofo and hard to control when shit like this goes down.



Agree depression can be a struggle for some, but his girls werent going anywhere. We have custody laws in this country.


----------



## cane87 (Jun 25, 2012)

This is such terrible news. My heart goes out to his daughters.May you rest in eternal peace good buddy, you will be forever missed by more people then you realized.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2012)

Rest in Peace, GMO.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 26, 2012)

GMO was my main mentor when I started and my heart truly breaks from hearing this news. May God be with his girls and know their dad loved them so much.


----------



## dansley (Jun 26, 2012)

Touching to see all of the support guys. As stand-up of a guy as he was on this forum, I can assure you he was so much more in person. I can honestly say I was privileged to have known him for the time that I did, and couldn't have imagined our friendship ending this way.

Also, to those who have PM'ed me, I can't respond because of not having enough forum posts, so please don't think I'm ignoring you.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss, and thanks for letting us know.  Maybe you can share w his family how many friends he had here, and the positive impact he had.


----------



## Imosted (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, i knew he had some issues and he shared that with us, but i just read what happened, he was a great dude with lots of knowledge and very helpful.
RIP GMO


----------



## machinist9 (Jun 26, 2012)

Rip gmo.


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 29, 2012)

Rest in Peace, sir. Very sad to hear.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 10, 2012)

Very sad!


----------



## bulldogz (Jul 12, 2012)

Damn...rest in peace my brotha!!

GMO was good peoples..


----------



## squigader (Jul 13, 2012)

RIP GMO. He was a great guy, always friendly. He's in a better place now I'm sure.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Apr 15, 2013)

dansley said:


> Hey everyone, sorry I'm so late to post this, but I come with some terrible news. I am a personal friend of GMO, and it kills me to tell you that he took his own life back in March. I know this site meant a lot to him and I truly meant to deliver this news much sooner, but somehow it slipped my mind.
> 
> I found out a few weeks after it had happened from his wife, and it shook me to my core. So please, keep his family, especially his daughters in your prayers.



GMO was a very good friend of mine. I noticed after our last conversation in february, he seemed very upset, I urged him to take some time and visit with his doctor. I'm am so saddened to hear of this now, 

Glen, you will be missed and always remembered brother. Your with us always through iron. Watch over all of us, as our world becomes more and more crazy everyday, and protect our community, and the many athletes that you have inspired. You my friend, will never be forgotten. 

Rest In Peace now my friend. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

